# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Xin thư viện bánh đai răng XL hoặc 5M trong solidworks, hoặc nhờ vẽ giúp.

## vanlam1102

Chào các bác.
Tình hình là thế này, e muốn làm hộp số tỉ lệ 1:5.
mà trong soli không có thư viện, e lại không biết phải vẽ làm sao cho đúng,
nên đăng bài lên đây nhờ các bác giúp. bác nào có thư viện bánh đai răng
loại đai răng XL hoặc 5M.
bác nào vẽ được xin giúp e với ạ. XL và 5M loại nào cũng dc, 1 bánh là 18 răng và 90 răng
nếu bác nào giúp được, nhắn giá cả cho e qua số điện thoại hoặc Zalo 01665441661.
em cám ơn các bác nhiều.

----------


## huuminhsh

bác dùng solidword bản nào

----------


## huuminhsh

18 side xl.DWG18 side xl.PDF bác chủ kiểm tra lại thử đúng không nhé em không rành cái này

----------


## vanlam1102

> bác dùng solidword bản nào


e dùng bản soli 2015




> 18 side xl.DWG18 side xl.PDF bác chủ kiểm tra lại thử đúng không nhé em không rành cái này


hj em cám ơn bác nhiều, mai e đi cắt laser thử, ráp vào khớp là đi gia công hjhj.

----------


## huuminhsh

> e dùng bản soli 2015
> 
> 
> 
> hj em cám ơn bác nhiều, mai e đi cắt laser thử, ráp vào khớp là đi gia công hjhj.


úi từ từ cắt bác đo trong bản vẽ thử đúng với kích thước đai không chứ cắt ra sai lại phí tiền

----------


## huyquynhbk

bác cắt theo biên dạng down trên misumi ý. chuẩn đét luôn.e cắt thử rùi.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## vanlam1102

bác có tài khoản đăng ky dow giúp e với. e đăng ký hoài không được.
http://sg.misumi-ec.com/vona2/detail/110300405510/?rid3

----------


## anhcos

S5M 18 và 90 răng đây bác.

----------


## vanlam1102

> S5M 18 và 90 răng đây bác.


em cám ơn bác nhiều nhé hjhj.

----------


## khangscc

Bác nào có đủ bộ thư viện XL hoặc một phần cho em xin với ạ

----------


## huyquynhbk

bác cần cái bao nhiêu?e down cho.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## khangscc

Xl 25, xl50 xl 75, tương ứng cho các tỉ số 1:3 1:2, hoặc bác tải giúp full bộ để bác nào cần thì dùng ạ. Cảm ơn bác nha

----------


## huyquynhbk

e chỉ tìm thấy 25 vs 50 thôi, k có 75 ah, bác dùng 18 36 72 thì có ah.e gửi mail cho bác hai cái 25 vs 50 rùi ah. e k bt cách gửi file đính kèm, bác hướng dẫn e được k? hihi

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

> e chỉ tìm thấy 25 vs 50 thôi, k có 75 ah, bác dùng 18 36 72 thì có ah.e gửi mail cho bác hai cái 25 vs 50 rùi ah. e k bt cách gửi file đính kèm, bác hướng dẫn e được k? hihi


Cảm ơn bác nhiều nha, nếu không phiền em xin nốt mấy cái kia ợ

----------


## huyquynhbk

đã gửi mail cụ Khangcs rùi nhé!

----------


## anhcos

S2M hay 3 5 8 thì mình tự vẽ nên muốn mấy răng cũng chơi tuốt, chả phụ thuộc vào chú nào.

----------


## khangscc

> đã gửi mail cụ Khangcs rùi nhé!


Đã nhận được, thank cụ, khi nào làm xong em pót khoe các cụ
- Khả năng vẽ thì em chịu, vẽ vẫn được mà thấy nó không hợp chuẩn lắm :Wink:

----------


## khangscc

Xin phép đào mộ lên lần nữa ạ, mong cụ nào có đủ thư viện răng XL thông dụng up lên chia sẽ với ạ, Loại XL30, XL 36, XL 72 với ạ, thanks các cụ

----------

